# Guess who (NPC Illustrations)



## RangerWickett (Jan 10, 2008)

For a few of NPCs in WotBS, I suggested that the illustrator base their appearance on real-world people. Some have noted, for instance, that Giorgio the wayfarer looks like Steve Tyler.







I thought it'd be a fun little game for people playing the campaign to guess who these NPCs are supposed to look like.


Kazyk
Simeon
Duke Gallo
Pilus

Coaltongue was supposed to look like Ronald Reagan, but I guess it didn't translate that well into a half-orc's face.

And if you think any other NPC bears a striking resemblance to someone famous (or someone you know), let me know.


----------



## Sorry_Charry (Jan 20, 2008)

First time poster here, but I'll take a stab at this.

  Could Simeon be based on 'Dubya' or perhaps Bush 41?  If you replace the smile he has on pg. 38 of Shelter from the Storm with a bewildered look,  Simeon could pass for the Commander in Chief.

  The others, I've no clue.  Except Shalosha on pg. 42 of SftS has a definite Angelina Jolie-esque look to her.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry_Charry said:
			
		

> First time poster here, but I'll take a stab at this.
> 
> Could Simeon be based on 'Dubya' or perhaps Bush 41?  If you replace the smile he has on pg. 38 of Shelter from the Storm with a bewildered look,  Simeon could pass for the Commander in Chief.
> 
> The others, I've no clue.  Except Shalosha on pg. 42 of SftS has a definite Angelina Jolie-esque look to her.




You are correct, sir. Simeon is based on our freedom-loving president. Though Shalosha has a different illo in adventure 6, in which she looks a bit like Cameron Diaz. That's all the artist's doing, though.


----------

